# Diy dome reflector



## kr0nick (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi all I am making a screen top for my bluey and need a dome reflector does anyone have ideas in the diy department I don't want to spend $30plus on a piece of steel lol


----------



## bluey87 (Jun 19, 2011)

i wouldnt worry bout it i dont have a reflector for my bluey just the heat light shining down and the uv light thru the day


----------



## Erebos (Jun 19, 2011)

If you must have one go to the Herpshop online


----------



## kr0nick (Jun 19, 2011)

Ok thanks and bluey I don't want the lamp to fall and burn him do you have a pic?


----------



## bluey87 (Jun 19, 2011)

yeh ill put one up tmw, and i just noticed your using mesh top so yeh actually a reflector would be good mines wood enclosure so my ceramic fitting is screwed in


----------



## Sofoula88 (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm having this same issue..been looking aroud for the cheapest dome that will work but like u said nothing under $30


----------



## kr0nick (Jun 20, 2011)

Na I am using a glass tank please don't flame me lol I was thinking a coffee or baked bean can cut to shape and rivited or something Along those lines


----------



## The_Dreaded_Pets (Jul 12, 2011)

try a ceramic pot plant with alaminum foil coating the inside.

i have ibky used this for small spotlights however so not sure just how well it will go with an mvb or somet hing hardcore


----------



## Andie (Jul 12, 2011)

I never tried it but could you use a stainless steel cooking bowl?


----------



## Dan40D (Jul 12, 2011)

Andie said:


> I never tried it but could you use a stainless steel cooking bowl?



Thats an awsome idea!! Hole saw through the top would allow for a light fitting, could even paint the top black with some high temp paint. I know how i'm making mine now.


----------



## savvy (Jul 12, 2011)

The stainless steel mixing bowls work well! Thats all my mum used in her spotteds enclosure.


----------



## kr0nick (Jul 12, 2011)

loonytoon said:


> try a ceramic pot plant with alaminum foil coating the inside.i have ibky used this for small spotlights however so not sure just how well it will go with an mvb or somet hing hardcore


thanks alot loonytoon I did not even think of this I've been looking for cheap lamps I can Nick the shade off lol. I will try the pots


----------



## The_Dreaded_Pets (Jul 12, 2011)

if drilling the pots use hole saw and drill bits made for metal and drip water on it so you dont burn it out , if you have the cash or some laying around any cement, tile, and diamond coated bits work well without the water. i burned out a few bits before figureing it out lol and now i use dads cement drill bit and a sand paper bit from my dremel to make my hides for my jungle (obviously i use ceramic potplants lol)


----------

